# Da Bird Cat Toy



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I received a Da Bird Cat Teaser toy that I had ordered on ebay today. It is a feathery toy tied on a wand with a long elastic line. Oh boy do they love it!

It is almost dangerous though, Mew fell to the Dark Side of the Force playing with it: snarling, growling and hissing at Isis and trying to drag her "prey" to a hidey hole. She ran after it so much that she ended up exhausted and panting - she scared the bejeesus out of me! :? 

I had to hide the toy in the bathroom so she would get a rest, the poor thing, she was panting with her mouth wide open. I guess this toy REALLY appeals to their hunting instincts and that's why it makes them go bonkers like this... I will have to be extra cautious in the future, and let her play only for very short periods of time, or she'll kill herself trying to catch it...

Has anyone had the same issues with this toy? (or other toys)

Here is the culprit:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

This is what I call going over to the Dark Side of the Force :



















8O

Two more just for fun:


----------



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

The toy is recommended by many here as a way to "exercise" your cat to exhaustion. It can actually beneficial to do this, as your cat won't have pent up energy and will stay in better shape. I wouldn't worry too much about them overdoing it.

Now the potential aggression issue could be another story. I am not sure what to say about that one.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Well she usually is that way about any new furry/feathery toy for a day or two. Then she becomes more sociable with her sister as the toy loses novelty. I think I will have to be the cop and decide who gets to play with this one and when though, so they can take turns. But I don't want my poor little Mew to end up panting like crazy every time she plays with it, so I will start with short sessions.

Both of them already play several hours a day, either with us (fetching mousies, chasing the laser dot, the feather wand etc) or together (playing Rocketbutt Tag around the apt), so pent-up energy is not really an issue... but I agree with you that this toy will surely help make them tired, happy moggies :wink:


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

OMG! Looks like she is in a trance! How funny! Great pictures!


----------



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

Bad idea in my house!!! She is getting along with the birds. Imagine one day she getting a hold of the birds and just because of that toy! Ouch. I use to have one sort of like that one but it had feathers and that is now a no no because I don't want her to go after the birds. I will be getting some toys for her that do not involve feathers. Anybody has some toys like that?

P.S. She is always supervised while the birds are out. We had had no insidents and hope to keep it like that.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Nini said:


> It is almost dangerous though,


I had the same experience:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=13052

but I think with time and practice you develop your technique to avoid mishaps.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

We had a toy similar to Da Bird that got "loved-to-death". Meaning: someone forgot to put it away... :roll: 
When our kitties would get it in their mouth and try to haul it away, we'd cry: "Fish on!" (like we were fishing and had caught a huuuge one)
Now the toy of choice is the lazer dot.
h


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

coaster said:


> Nini said:
> 
> 
> > It is almost dangerous though,
> ...


How I love this forum... I was expecting at least a few people had experienced the bird toy and would have stories to tell, I was not disappointed! Thank you Coaster  

I already decided that I would not use it on a daily basis, as many of you said they do NOT watch out for furniture or walls while playing, and it is just too brutal to be used too often I think. It is a great workout though, and a lot of fun for them... but it is a one cat game, and in a one room apartment it's hard to lock one out so the other one can have her turn :? 

I prefer throwing furries and playing fetch, or having them run after the laser dot and finally wrestling each other... it is smoother and actually strengthens the bond between them instead of making them temporary enemies!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I think I've bought and tried most every cat toy sold in this country. My new one is this: PennPlax Play Teethers (bottom of page,) which Mellie just finished giving a cursory examination and is now ignoring. :roll:


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yup, same here. My sweet little Nanook turns into a maniac! It cracks me up that he tries to run away with it. Grab! Pause. Run! Too funny. :lol: 
I have to put mine away in a closet when we are done or he'll demolish it.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Hehehe... I am still in the process of trying a bunch of different toys.

House favorites are furry mousies that rattle (because if you can't shake them and hear the noise it is not quite as fun), furry furries that rattle, and the regular feather wand from petco, which usually loses all its feathers in a week... they still have fun with it thanks to the bell. Stuffed under a pillow or a plastic bag it makes a perfect prey to pounce on. And of course laser dots make them run all over the place, til they end up so worked up they go into Rocketbutt mode, and end up chasing each other and wrestling (which is the best sight ever for me).

I will remember to ask your advice on any new unusual toy I may found :wink: 

Catnip toys are definitely NOT a hit with my kitties by the way... they seem completely immune to it, you can sprinkle it in front of them and they will royally ignore it. Which I don't mind, but it is funny as many other cats will go bonkers over the catnip.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I used to make it a point to play with Sam till he was exhausted and just didn't want to play anymore about every other day. That was a good workout for me, too.  The play strengthened the bond and the communication between us, too.  

I recently read somewhere that only 50% of kitties have the "catnip gene". Personally, I think the number is more.

Loved the pictures and reading about your adventures with Da Bird! Hilarious! :lol: 
rcat


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

When the feathers wear out your can make other things to attach to the hook on the end of the string, or stick in the little red thingy:










and you can buy feathers at an arts & crafts store to make your own replacement:










but it's a trick to get the feathers placed correctly to make them whirl like a genuine Da Bird.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

My Mum bought a cheaper version from a cheapo store. I personally didnt want my cats playing with it because it encourages them to go after things with feathers aka birds, thankfull my cats found no interest in it. 
9Ive taught them well ) 

As for indoor cats i think its a fantastic idea! Those pics are adorable Nini!


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

I have several of da birds, Willie and Buddy go crazy for it, Miss Chloe could care less. I go to the pet store about once every 2 weeks and always have to pick up a refill for it. That is the best cat toy ever invented. I have a video of Buddy playing with it

http://youtube.com/watch?v=dKTTZ8owL_8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXY63a0GUCM


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Neat videos! I guess I am going to have to get one. Mango only plays with one toy ever, I will have to post a picture of it. It is just a stick with a string and a chain hanging down. If I clip on a toy, he pouts.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

It's funny because our toy like that is the ONE thing Rookie will put in her mouth and walk away with. There's something about that toy that brings out the prey in her, where nothing else will. I think it's cute.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Last night with my husband we seriously wondered what on earth they could put on the feathers to make the cats go crazy like this. Is it the feather factor, or do you think they really lace the feathers with something else?

The cats don't go that wild when I get them a new feather wand from the pet store. They are excited, but never aggressive.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

I think its the noise that the feathers make while you are making it fly around, it sounds like a bird flapping its wings. I have had these for years and the kitties never get tired of it. My wife uses it in the morning to wear them out then when I get home from work in the evening I use it. They love it!!!! I know of another great toy, its called the "cat dancer" my cats go ape over that as well :lol:


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

My cats went absolutely WILD over these things when they were kittens, but are now much less excited about them. Which is sad, because it was so much fun to watch them play with it.

I keep buying refills and letting them destroy them once they start getting worn out. They love that part.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow that looks like fun!

I wonder if they are avialable in the UK


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

Man, my cats love this thing. I have to shut it in the closet after we play to keep them from hyperventilating. And sometimes, if the bifold door isn't perfectly closed, they open the closet and get it out on their own... it's hysterical to watch one of them running through the house holding the handle in his mouth with the others chasing the feather that is dragging along behind! :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I agree with harry ... I think it's the noise.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

I've noticed that my cats still get quite excited about a brand-new Da Bird refill, but now they're not as interested after it's been a little beat-up. I guess the way a brand-new one moves or sounds is more exciting.

But there's a limit to how often I'm willing to buy new refills. 

I also bought the fur attachment. I call it "Da Mouse" and they love chasing it when I drag it on the ground.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

<tangent>

Bethany, I love your avatar!

</tangent>


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

:lol: It has to be locked up here too :lol: brings out the wild!


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

morea said:


> <tangent>
> 
> Bethany, I love your avatar!
> 
> </tangent>


Thanks. 

They take their invisible-things-protection duty quite seriously, too. I'll never have to worry about the invisible things behind the bathroom towels with Misty and Stormy around. (In my apartment, the invisible things apparently like to hide underneath textiles.)


----------



## Rinso (May 12, 2007)

Looks like your cats have enjoyed them good. I took my cat to the vet because I was concerned about her weight. (She was heavy when I adopted her.) The vet said diet and exercise. Well she's on a diet, but exercising is the problem. She doesn't go for toys. I bought a laser light, and she hides under the bed from it. I bought a feather toy on a string like the da bird and she'll bat at it, but only if it gets close to her. Lately I've given up and have been putting my cat on the treadmill for exercise.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

a feather toy on a string like Da Bird is NOT Da Bird. There is something unique about Da Bird that other feather on string toys do not compare to. It makes a flapping sound, spins, and generally looks very enticing when in use.

Even my 13 year old Kitty gets in on the action when Da Bird comes out...and she generally does not move unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Question: When I am playing with my cat the wand part to make it bigger comes out. Is that suppose to happen? I put scotch tape on it to hold it, but it keeps coming out when we're playing with it. I know its suppose to come out for storage, but I like it longer. Would duct tape work? Why is it coming out when playing?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

DesnBaby said:


> Question: When I am playing with my cat the wand part to make it bigger comes out. Is that suppose to happen? I put scotch tape on it to hold it, but it keeps coming out when we're playing with it. I know its suppose to come out for storage, but I like it longer. Would duct tape work? Why is it coming out when playing?


We have had the same problem with the first one we bought... glued it together with superglue, and it worked pretty well. It's a pain in the neck though. When we bought a second one, we made sure to get the one that has a wand all in one piece, and it is a lot more convenient. We never took it apart for storage anyway, since we put it away in the closet after using it.

So yeah, I would say superglue, that should keep it together. Careful of not getting your fingers stuck though (like me, ahah) 8O


----------



## ChevyIIMan (Nov 8, 2006)

I would like one of these for dusty but anything on a string her first instinct is to chew the string off so she can play with it herself. Lately weve been buying the stick with the thicker rope that is wound to look like a mouse on the end.

Wheres the best place to get da'bird


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Well, I think I'm gonna have to cave and buy one of these. Is the pull-apart one _really _a big pain in the butt? I mean, if you tape it and glue it does it work pretty well? I've seen listings for the 1-piece rod but the shipping is $19 compared to $4 for the pull-apart. 8O


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

horseplaypen said:


> Well, I think I'm gonna have to cave and buy one of these. Is the pull-apart one _really _a big pain in the butt? I mean, if you tape it and glue it does it work pretty well? I've seen listings for the 1-piece rod but the shipping is $19 compared to $4 for the pull-apart. 8O


Oh yeah, with that price difference do go for the pull-apart! Once you glue it together with that super strong liquid glue, it stays together without problems - mine even resists the pressure of dragging a determined cat across the room :wink: 

As for where to buy it, I would recommend comparison shopping on ebay. No cheaper option that I know of.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Ok, you twisted my rubber arm.  How fast do they go through an attachment? I'm wondering if I should buy some refills at the same time, or wait to see how it goes. But if they chew through it in a month, I'd like to have some backup.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

horseplaypen said:


> Ok, you twisted my rubber arm.  How fast do they go through an attachment? I'm wondering if I should buy some refills at the same time, or wait to see how it goes. But if they chew through it in a month, I'd like to have some backup.


Oh yeah, I would get a bunch of attachments at the same time! When I had only Mew and Isis, they would rip an attachment apart in about three weeks - that was playing with it every day, and trying not to let them chew on it too much. But now that Wicket and Chewie are here, an attachment remains decent only for a couple of weeks... but it does take about a month to chew it to threads :wink: 

My kitties' favorites are the regular feathers, the fun fur (looks like a rabbit's tail, and elicits spectacular growling on the part of the kitty struggling to drag it to a secret place to chew on it in peace) and the fluff puff. 

You will have to post pictures of your twittens enjoying it!!


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Nini said:


> I received a Da Bird Cat Teaser


I did some research online and it looks like they have different brands, which is the best? I want to get one for Tiger


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

hypertweeky said:


> Nini said:
> 
> 
> > I received a Da Bird Cat Teaser
> ...


You want to get the original Go Cat Da Bird toy, like here. It's always a good idea to get a few attachments at the same time you but your wand. Your cat(s) will go through them very fast, and it saves on shipping :wink:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Here's a link directly to the Go Cat web site home page.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks Nini. Maybe that will work. Victoria, can you buy it at Petsmart? I'm also in Canada and that's where I saw it at. It was just recently there though. I kept on looking for it until I found it.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

We don't have PetSmart here... but thanks for the suggestion Des! I'm sure it would have been cheaper... :roll: those cats had better like it!


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Thank you guys!
I just gave this some thought and I don't think it'd be a good idea, I have 2 birdies! He is good to them, I don't want to send any mix signals!
Any advice?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

hypertweeky said:


> Thank you guys!
> I just gave this some thought and I don't think it'd be a good idea, I have 2 birdies! He is good to them, I don't want to send any mix signals!
> Any advice?


You could make a special request to the ebay seller, explaining your situation, and asking for a "fun fur" attachment to be included, rather than the traditional feather attachment. The "fun fur" looks like a rabbit's tail, made with real fur. That should keep the message intact that your birdies are NOT dinner :wink:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I think you get cheaper shipping if you go directly to Go Cat, the manufacturer of Da Bird. They even have their phone number posted on their web site. www.go-cat.com


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Nini said:


> hypertweeky said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you guys!
> ...


That is a great idea!!
Thank you Nini


----------

